# ÂµTorrent much better than anything....



## mario_pant (Jan 19, 2006)

hey.. i just downloaded ÂµTorrent just for the sake of trying...
first of all i was amazed by its size ie. 130 Kb ONLY!
and then when i started the file.. NO INSTALL! just shortcuts.....
and finally when i get it to run.... EXTREMELY simple and upto the point interface and last..... it only took 9 MB of the ram as compared to 45 MB of azureus... and this is MIGHTY fast (interface response time)....

just give it a try once.... its REALLY worth it....


ÂµTorrent Download!


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 19, 2006)

hi there,
i get extremely slow speeds with utorrent and now that uploading at 6 KB/s is mandatory,its causing even more slow downs for ppl like me who have 64 Kbps connection.
I will stick with Bitspirit till i get a better connection.


----------



## mario_pant (Jan 19, 2006)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hi there,
> i get extremely slow speeds with utorrent and now that uploading at 6 KB/s is mandatory,its causing even more slow downs for ppl like me who have 64 Kbps connection.
> I will stick with Bitspirit till i get a better connection.



hey can u plz elaborate on this 6kbps mandatory upload thingy.....
i download at about 28kbps and upload at 3kbps with utorrent...
(i usually seed to a ratio of 1.5:1)


----------



## mail2and (Jan 20, 2006)

mario_pant said:
			
		

> hey.. i just downloaded ÂµTorrent just for the sake of trying...
> first of all i was amazed by its size ie. 130 Kb ONLY!
> and then when i started the file.. NO INSTALL! just shortcuts.....
> and finally when i get it to run.... EXTREMELY simple and upto the point interface and last..... it only took 9 MB of the ram as compared to 45 MB of azureus... and this is MIGHTY fast (interface response time)....
> ...



Tomato Torrent is 640 kb.. and I had to run it once for 5 days continuously.. it took only 7 mb ram max..


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 21, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> mario_pant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




if i am not wrong...tomato torrent is for mac.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 21, 2006)

i use both bitcomet & Âµtorrent.


----------



## coolendra (Jan 21, 2006)

(mu)torrent is simply gr8


----------



## mail2and (Jan 22, 2006)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> mail2and said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no ur not wrong


----------



## tuXian (Jan 24, 2006)

ÂµTorrent rocks it given me speeds better than Azereus many times.


----------



## mohit (Jan 28, 2006)

ÂµTorrent is really cool .. i would just like to add about the inbuilt scheduler that it has .. its just very very neat and since i am on a dataone 256kbps plan without unlimited usage , i have very easily configured it to start downloading at 2am and stop at 8am ..this feature surely rocks. do check it out guys.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 28, 2006)

hey mohit, i have heard that BSNL/MTNL clox are faster, so stop downloading aound 7:45 AM, in delhi MTNL clock is 15 mins faster..

and i tried using ÂµTorrent, but i didnt like it so stiking to Azureus


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use BitComet and I get 28 to 30 kBps speed in my Home 500 plan. Do I need to shift to utorrent? cause i dont think i ll give me better speed.


----------



## mohit (Feb 1, 2006)

The only trouble with Bit Comet is it is banned / not recommended in many good torrent sites like BWT, Demonoid coz it had a bug in its earlier versions. The new version i.e 0.61 claims to have fixed the bug but still sites dont accept it  .. i myself used to use BC until i joined some sites . so its utorrent for me now. BC used to give me amazing speeds though.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2006)

mohit:
What version of utorrent are you using? In the new version, it has a dumb feature like the d/l speed will be high only if you upload more. That sucks, considering that I have a capped u/l speed from Dataone. My u/p hardly crosses more than 7KBps. 

I tried utorrent long time ago, it looks OK (not as good as BitTornado  ) but I really dint get speeds more than 10kBps. The health of the torrents were good. 

What settings do you guys have for it? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## mohit (Feb 3, 2006)

ya u r right , utorrent gives good download speeds only if u upload a lot .. i too am on a dataone connection and it sux big time .. but what i do is i use my frnds 512kbps connection at night (2am-8am) and upload at around 10 kbps .. then i get pretty decent speeds.

howz bit tornado ?? is it accepted by all sites such as demonoid, bwt , dt, etc ??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah.. BitTornado has no issues with any site. utorrent beta is banned/conditional ban from certain sites. The restricted transfer thing sucks, I think i will stick with my BitTornado for now.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Feb 4, 2006)

bittornado is the best imo. now with dr grudge's repeated advice i too find it gr8 and very reilable..
if u dwd more than 2 things at a time u can use abc which is based on  bittornado 3.0.13 but with a better interface for multiple downloading....BUT still the DHT feature is absent..
utorrent scheduler is good..but speeds are an issue as also the uploading thingy as i have pointed out in my earlier posts...


----------



## go4saket (Feb 10, 2006)

Which is better, Bitcomet or BitTornado...


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2006)

From where can i d/l the 
"ANYTHING" software

Only after that i can tell if "ÂµTorrent" is better "Anything"
or "Anything" is better thn "ÂµTorrent"

@Mario_pant

Give anything's d/l link too......
u r spamming the forum

u r already on aa warning

u cud've ben banned 4 spamming


----------



## domin8r (Feb 14, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> ya u r right , utorrent gives good download speeds only if u upload a lot .. i too am on a dataone connection and it sux big time .. but what i do is i use my frnds 512kbps connection at night (2am-8am) and upload at around 10 kbps .. then i get pretty decent speeds.
> 
> howz bit tornado ?? is it accepted by all sites such as demonoid, bwt , dt, etc ??



You're on a ADSL connection, and an ADSL has three different channels, one for download, one for upload, and one for voice. So no matter how much you upload, you won't be hampering your download speeds since they're on two different channels. Anyway as far as p2p is concerned, if you don't share, how do you expect to get anything in return? Additionally, some trackers will monitor your upload performance and they might even ban you in some cases. Obviously in such a case, use the inbuilt proxy option in uTorrent, which btw simply rocks.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 15, 2006)

Agreed that with an ADSL connection you have seperate BW spectrum for Up/down/voice. But the problem with the sh!tty BSNL connection is that we can't upload more than 7KBps ie it's a 256k/64k connection. 

Utorrent has no disk read cache. It will thrash your HD trying to upload as much as possible. But they have fixed this issue with the read cache value. So even if you have the read disk cache value set as much as your RAM value, you can stop utorrent from thrashing your HDD. I have a 6 year old HDD, imagine what will happen to my poor HDD.

 The latest beta releases have been banned in many private torrent trackers. 

I tried utorrent again yesterday, I still don't like it. Not for my connection. 
I will write *why utorrent is a bloatware *in my blog after some time and after I collect facts and do research work. 


*BitTornado* is a no-nonsense client. It's one of the 4 clients recommended by private torrent trackers (ABC, Azureus, BitTornado and utorrent stable release ). Agreed that it has some issues to be fixed, but many still use it, including your truly. It don't has any fancy features. You need you will have to need to download the stuff. 

*I always thought torrent clients are unlike browsers. Different browsers offer different features where some of them may not be present in other browsers. Torrent clients offer the same functionality +/- the fancy "features".*

In short...to sum up... BitTornado rulezzzz/rocks for me. Looking for a better client which is atleast 30% as good as BitTornado.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 15, 2006)

Does BitTornado support multiple downloads... Moreover, which is the client in which I can schedule the downloads...


----------



## manas (Feb 15, 2006)

@gosaket
You can schedule downloads using Azureus.Azureus also supports multiple downloads.The only drawback of Azureus is that it heavy on the system resources.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 16, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Agreed that with an ADSL connection you have seperate BW spectrum for Up/down/voice. But the problem with the sh!tty BSNL connection is that we can't upload more than 7KBps ie it's a 256k/64k connection.
> 
> Utorrent has no disk read cache. It will thrash your HD trying to upload as much as possible. But they have fixed this issue with the read cache value. So even if you have the read disk cache value set as much as your RAM value, you can stop utorrent from thrashing your HDD. I have a 6 year old HDD, imagine what will happen to my poor HDD.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, but from where did you come to know about the upload speed in BSNL BB. I mean, is it mentioned somewhere or you came to know about it from some BSNL official...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 16, 2006)

From whom do I need to know? 

I use BitTornado daily for 6 hours, wont I know the u/l speed?


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 16, 2006)

ADSL connection alweys means slower upload than download by its definition and they(upload and download) dont interface with each other.
so please upload as much as u can because its must for p2p network to remain healthy that ppl share what they have downloaded.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 2, 2006)

i use utorrent but i rarely get good speeds (10 kbps in 128 connection). it doesnt upload. it doesnt seed at all. pls help me


----------



## mario_pant (May 3, 2006)

i recently shifted to airtel, and these airtel chandigarh people are MAD... hey capped the download limit to 64kbps according to my unlimited plan but no low capse on upload.... when i am downloading at 8kbps i upload at nearly 9-10 (ie. IFF i do not put any personal caps, which i surely do b4 completeion  )


----------



## amrit1 (May 8, 2006)

Ya It is great
I used to download from 2am to 8am [Ofcourse i have BsNl broadband} with it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2006)

Its simple I agree but it lacks the features a better client can give. If you have a pretty decent RAM'ed up system, then run Azeurus, which gives that edge in speeds, uber lot of advanced options and the additional 'Plugin' factor which is damn lot useful for many purposes if you ask me. uTorrent jus sucks in features... it jus d/ls like an opera torrent client...


----------



## mario_pant (May 15, 2006)

agreed, but uTorrent is preached for its no-nonsense usability which has just the upto-the-point interface and functions! just perfect for a normal bittorrent user...


----------

